# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Hallo allemaal,

## trampell

Ik ben een 55 jarige nederlandse vrouw
Met al jaren darmklachten
De laatste paar maanden is het ondoenlijk,maar zo een onderzoek met een slang zie ik eigenlijk niet zitten
In nederland gebeurd dit op een in mijn ogen barbaarse manier
Ik ga soms 8 tot 1o keer per dag naar de toilet,slap,en open van het papier word je,bijna altijd buikpijn,enfin,
Nu is dus mijn vraar of in belgie dit soort onderzoeken onder narcose kunnen gebeuren?
Vesalius ziekenhuis in tongeren is voor mij niet zo gek ver weg
In de loop van de tijd zijn er echos gemaakt,een keer een ct scan,af en toe heb ik darmkolieken,dan kruip ik over de grond van de pijn

Bij een echo kijken ze trouwens alleen maar naar de lever
Wie kan en wil me hier antwoord opgeven?

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Trampell,
...Herken je klachten helaas maar al te goed...

Ik heb een colonscopie gehad in het UZ te Gent, onder volledige verdoving (soort van 'roesje' wat een uur duurt) en heb niets van het onderzoek gevoeld!!
Ze hebben dan meteen ook met een slang via mijn mond en slokdarm in mijn maag gekeken, nadien nergens last van gehad!!

Ik kan zéér goed begrijpen dat je zo'n onderzoek zonder verdoving niet ziet zitten; ik heb ik Nederland ook ooit een colonscopie gehad zonder verdoving > dat was naar mijn mening zeer onmenselijk en deed érg veel zeer!

Sterkte en succes!!
Bel 's naar dat ziekenhuis en vraag of ze deze ingreep onder tijdelijke verdoving doen?
Mss doen ze dit in N'land intussen ook al ?? Vraag 's na ok!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## trampell

Bedankt voor je reaktie agnes
Mijn naam is trouwens marian
En nee,in nederland is onder narcose alleen voor kinderen
Bedankt,ik kan eventueel ook nog wel naar gent,kom van maastricht,moet te doen zijn
Moet even uitzoeken of ik een verwijzing van een huisarts of van een specialist nodig heb
Wat was er bij jou uitgekomen?
Ik kom ook vaker bij een belgische huisarts,want nederland is vrselijk achteruit aan het gaan met medische zorg,lange wachttijden,tot soms 4 maanden

----------


## Tralala

Het kan wel in nederland onder narcose,maar dan moet je het zelf aanvragen! Ik heb trouwens zo'n onderzoek gehad met een roesje..was niet prettig maar viel toch reuze mee! 
Ik zou er dus toch zo snel mogelijk naar laten kijken en even er door heen bijten,want leven met zulke darmklachten en die {herkenbare} kolieken is vreselijk en beperkt je leven enorm.

----------


## trampell

Bedankt voor je reaktie
Het ziekenhuis wat ik gevonden had in tongeren,vlak over de grens voor mij,doen het toch niet onder narcose 
Tja,die klachten,fijn dat jullie ze herkennen,ik voelde me soms een aansteller
Want mijn nederlandse huisarts houd dit soort onderzoeken ook af,ik val niet af,word niet dunner,dus dan is er niks aan de hand volgens hem

----------


## Tralala

Gewoon echt nadrukkelijk om vragen! mij wilden ze eerst ook 3 jaar lang niet doorsturen,ik heb er toen nadrukkelijk om gevraagd.Kreeg eerst een ontlastingsonderzoek,maar ik had verhoogde waardes {3 keer zo hoog als normaal}wat duid op een ontsteking.Daarna kreeg ik een colonscopie met roesje waar ze weer niets vonden..
Uiteindelijk is er niet veel uitgekomen maar ben ik wel wat geruster dat het ook niets raars of engs is.

----------


## trampell

Bedankt
Ik loop al langer als die drie jaren

----------

